# Species Roll Call



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 13, 2018)

Heyo! Was thinking of starting a Furry Discord for my area, and wanted to add the roles as what their sona's species are!

So out of curiosity for what everyone has, and what other species I can add, THROW EM DOWN.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2018)

make sure there's a other tag......there are a ton of sona species out there


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 13, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> make sure there's a other tag......there are a ton of sona species out there



I plan to add them as they come, that way no one feels left out! (Also I love when all the names have colors ahha)


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 13, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> make sure there's a other tag......there are a ton of sona species out there



This this this.
Don't leave out the birds and reptiles either.


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> This this this.
> Don't leave out the birds and reptiles either.



Don't plan to! I was going to have a feathery and scalie tag (I may specify both) as well!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2018)

don't forget a alien tag for avali~


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 13, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> don't forget a alien tag for avali~



Oh shit, I didn't know that was one! I'll add it just in case, though I don't know if anyone will have it XD Thank you!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 13, 2018)

Wolf


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 13, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> Wolf



Thank you!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 13, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


>



This has to be my favorite reply, ever.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 13, 2018)

CoolCoolSkies said:


> This has to be my favorite reply, ever.


taking ya back to 2005​


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 14, 2018)

freaking foxes of course.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 14, 2018)

This could be a long thread...


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 14, 2018)

You could start with getting the families. Vulpine, Lupine, Feline, Canine, Mustelid, etc. (or is that genus...I always mix them up) and as people are more regular you can give them more custom titles. 

And to actually answer the question: I’m a ferret.


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 14, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> You could start with getting the families. Vulpine, Lupine, Feline, Canine, Mustelid, etc. (or is that genus...I always mix them up) and as people are more regular you can give them more custom titles.
> 
> And to actually answer the question: I’m a ferret.




I thought about doing that! But then I was like "WHY STOP THERE" and generalized as much as I could, like Canine (Wild) and Canine (Domestic), and then ones that were really specific, like ferrets and otters, I just kept like that. 




AnarchyLynx said:


> This could be a long thread...



My body is ready


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 14, 2018)

CoolCoolSkies said:


> Heyo! Was thinking of starting a Furry Discord for my area, and wanted to add the roles as what their sona's species are!
> 
> So out of curiosity for what everyone has, and what other species I can add, THROW EM DOWN.


*Fights urge to pick on the area part of the message* just curious when. You do make it are you making it an open invite? And do you need any help with bots for it.


----------



## karmi.sama (Mar 15, 2018)

Any Jackals up in here~? ;-D


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 15, 2018)

karmi.sama said:


> Any Jackals up in here~? ;-D


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 15, 2018)

Human


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Human


Hooman


----------



## Kenna_the_sergal (Mar 15, 2018)

Sergals!


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

My mascot/sona is a dinosaur! It's not very common though. In my Discord we have it set by animal classes, not species, so its just like "has it got fur or feathers?" kinda deal


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 15, 2018)

CoolCoolSkies said:


> My body is ready



*OwO*

Direwolf, at your service!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 15, 2018)

manokits


----------



## Maiiku (Mar 20, 2018)

Dragon-Wolf


----------



## SharkyCaleb (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2018)

phoenixes!


----------



## Mabus (Mar 21, 2018)

Woofers! :u


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2018)

Proud striped Skunk here!

along with my friends @connortheskunk and @Shoiyo , two other awesome skunks that have been good friends to have


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Got cookies? Or at least caps


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

Anteaters and porcupines


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2018)

pretty sure a badger tag would be appreciated aswell.


----------



## pastelangelic (Mar 21, 2018)

red panda !!


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

Hybrids could be their own category? Not sure if you’d have a panda-shark title lol


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Wolf !!


----------

